
Facebook paid £2.9m tax on £840m profits made outside US, figures show - jacquesm
http://guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/dec/23/facebook-tax-profits-outside-us
======
rikacomet
old story, the point is how can you differentiate this as between abuse of law
and staying under it. Cayman is the tax heaven, all guys with big pockets use
it, so the point is, allowing a legal way for people to channel their money is
wrong? or right, because those who earn more, usually work harder and more
efficiently, so why tax them hard and remove the reward?

